# Muskrat Dinner 2/22/14 Carleton Sportsmens Club



## Girtski (Apr 29, 2009)

Carleton Sportsmens club is hosting a Muskrat Dinner Saturday February 22 at our club

Tickets are 22.00 and there will be the usual compliment of vegetables, salads, bread and desserts!

This is a "Stag" Event which for those who don't know is typically a Mens night out. There will be many raffles throughout the evening and many card games going after dinner.

Starts at 6PM, If you'd like tickets, please email me at [email protected] or you may call or text me @ 313-318-357Four 

Here is the link to the club site:

http://carletonsportsmensclub.com/ 
__________________


----------

